# ulpt or not



## ahyim (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi! I'm trying to set up my HP Deskjet F2480 on 8.2, I searched on forums and read some docs. Some said I need to remove "ulpt" from kernel conf and rebuild kernel and kernel will recognize it as "ugen". I followed this to do. And I wonder does kernel also recognize it as "ulpt"?

Here are messages from *dmesg*:

```
ugen2.2: <HP> at usbus2
ulpt0: <HP Deskjet F2400 series, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 2> on usbus2
ulpt0: using bi-directional mode
```

Anyone can help?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 26, 2011)

If you want to use it as a scanner, you might have to unload the ulpt module.  But that might not be necessary with the new USB system in FreeBSD 8.

If you just want to use it for printing, try printing text to /dev/ulpt0 or /dev/unlpt0.  See lpd Printing With FreeBSD.


----------



## ahyim (Apr 28, 2011)

I know this is all-in-one trouble. I want to use it as a scanner and also to print. It works fine, both scan and print, in Arch Linux. Thanks for reply.


----------



## dralex (Jun 11, 2011)

Onlamp has a good article regarding printing. You might want to check this link out to see if it helps.

http://onlamp.com/pub/a/bsd/2004/07/08/FreeBSD_Basics.html


----------

